# Aqua Loco rig trip attempt.



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Left 10-25-14 for a over nighter. Forecast was for 2 ft seas after mid day. Left with a north wind blowing about 15- 20 mph. Made for a sloppy ride out and did not let up until next morning. Had a great experienced crew on board and decided to make one stop for a little bottom fishing on the way out. Well they were chewing really good. Absolutely destroying verticle jigs, we caught Jack after Jack with a few big snappers thrown in. Joe decides to drop down a chicken rig and comes up with the biggest trigger I have ever put in my boat. We must have caught 200 lbs of fish in 20 minutes and could not bring home a single fish due to current regulations. We push the throttles down and continue to run towards the Marlin. Well about 12 miles before the marlin I spun a hub on the starboard engine. Well that sucks! The decision is to put out spread and troll to the Petronius which is about 5 miles from us fish for a few hours and start to limp back home afterwards. We get knock down just as the sun goes under the water and it is a big wahoo. We get to the Petronius and wind picks back up to about 20 mph and white capping. We jigged and caught a bunch of blackfins. fighting off the sharks the whole time. Decide to chunk and land a few bigger blackfins in the upper 20s. We hooked a couple of big fish that ripped a lot of line out but would end up getting sharked and would having nothing to show. Wind was still blowing 20 at about midnight when we decided to limp in at 8 mph. 2 hr shifts driving the boat until we made it to the dock around noon the following day. Boy I wished my autopilot was fixed and working properly. We did catch 3 kings and 2 bonita trolling on the way home. Total was 14 blackfins and one 45 lb wahoo.

I have never blown a hub in 30 years of fishing. I didn't have a spare set of props. I know it would be good thing to have. I am glad I had twin engines though as we still made it back home safe. I don't think you could have or would want to even attempt swapping props that night in 4 ft seas, pitch black, and sharks all around us.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

*picture*

picture


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

*pictures*

pictures


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang, that's a big trigger! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

*pics*

pics


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. Gutty performance by all.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Man, first off, I'm happy you made it back safe. Secondly, I like the decision to keep the mission first and get some meat on the boat. I know it probably sucked, but looks like a successful trip! Good job!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

way to go, adam. you always seem to find fish even with the bad luck.
good decision to stay and fish then worry about the drive back in.
did y'all get those blackfin on blue-silver diamond jigs?

jack


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang, that's a stud trigger, great report and glad you guys made port safely.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Jack the blackfins were eating any jig you put on. Maybe slightly better with glow in the dark jigs. Mostly 10-15 lb fish. The We caught 2 over 25 lbs but they came with chunking not jigging.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Our first rig trip attempt ended about 15 miles north of where you were. Blew a lower unit 20 miles from the Petronius. It really sucked. 10 mph on the way back for 110 miles. Glad you guys got some fish and made it back safe. Its all an adventure.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I am ready to go again. Would go today if I had the crew.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice Hoo Sorry about the hub, but things happen to boats, Glad you made it back safely. Thks for sharing


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Cant wait to get my first wahoo!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hall Pass said:


> I am ready to go again. Would go today if I had the crew.


give me a call or pm when you're ready.

jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Glad you made it back in! I have had woke up from a deep sleep cuz of nightmares such as this...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow! that was a interesting trip for sure!! glad ya'll got home safe and sound. nice trig and hoo.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Its hard to mentally stay focused with one motor down, you start thinking about what if the second motor fails...nice catch though


----------

